# Programación de celulares (Java o Brew)



## Marinkirlis (Nov 2, 2007)

Holas   

Estoy tratando de programar la camara de un celular Nokia, Motorola o Kyocera, o cualquier otro que sirva. Para enviar información de la misma a mi pc y viceversa, sin embargo hasta ahora estoy a penas iniciándome ops:  y la verdad no consigo ni siquiera los comandos de programación en Java o en Brew para programación de celulares.

Me gustaría conseguir un poco de ayuda o información, tutoriales. cualquier cosa que sirva. lo agradecería muchísimooo


----------



## west140 (Nov 5, 2007)

mmmm te recomiendo un foro d programacion chuidiang.com, si quieres programar en java un celular te recomiendo que busques j2me es java pero para celulares saludos


----------



## Marinkirlis (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, muchas gracias!


----------



## demianel (May 20, 2010)

Hola "Marinkirlis", veo que tu mensaje es de hace tiempo, pero si quieres puedo darte una mano en J2ME (Java 2 micro edition). De paso aprendo más. A decir verdad yo estaba buscando alguna sentencia para utilizar el flash de mi celular (tambien un Nokia) como linterna (así como el hermoso 1100). Si has conseguido algo me gustaría si me hacercarías la información, dado que lo único que no encontré es de la parte cámara y demás. Pero si, te puedo dar una mano en la parte de programación. Saludos.


----------



## esgaver (Dic 17, 2010)

Veo que controlais el tema un monton, infinitamente mas que yo, por eso acudo a vosotros para yn proyecto que tengo entre manos. No se si es posible realizarlo o no, pero ahi va mi propuesta.

Quiero que un movil envie fotos instantanemente a otro movil predeterminado, es decir, que cuando haga click para sacar una foto, automaticamente envie la foto a otro movil que le hayamos dicho anteriormente. Es para un asunto de seguridad. El problema de apretar el boton de hacer la foto ya lo he solucionado, pero esto me trae de cabeza. No se si me he explicado, pero en pocas palabras es apretar el boton de hacer foto y que se envie a otro telefono el solito, y que se pueda repetir tantas veces como haga falta.
Ahi queda el reto. Si hay alguien que haya hecho algo parecido, agradeceria su explicacion.
Saludos


----------



## demianel (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola "esgaver". Yo aprendi J2ME con un E-book que encontre en la web (es para hacer juegos pero tiene mucho del lenguaje). A ver sí entiendo bien: sacas una foto y automaticamente se envia a otro celular previamente setteado. ¿Es así? ¿Por qué medio iría? ¿Bluetooth?
En lo que esté a mi alcance, cuenta con mi ayuda.
Saludos.

Aquí subo unos PDFs que te serán de gran ayuda.


----------



## esgaver (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola demianel:

La idea es que se envie via sms, pues el telefino de destino no tiene porqur estar al alcance del bluetooth.
Ya me descargue el manual de  Java y Bluetooth. Le echare un vistazo a ver si se puede hacer con Java.
Conoces algo parecido? o Sabes de algun comando de Java que pueda hacerlo? Te lo agradeceria pues si existe alguno me pongo a estudiar java ya.
Saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## demianel (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola "esgaver". Entiendo a la perfección tu punto. En estos momentos no recuerdo muy bien las instrucciones, pero voy a revisar un poco más a fondo lo que tengo. Te comento, que llevo muchos meses sin tocar algo de J2Me. Pero trataré de ayudarte en lo que sea.
Con respecto a otro lenguaje, no sé muy bien los que hay para celulares. Te puedo decir más bien las plataformas de Java (En lo personal uso NetBeans, dado que nos lo dio un profesor en la universidad, y me adapte mucho, recomendable).
Despues te buscaré mas manuales que he conseguido. Pero que ponerme a revisar CDs.
Saludos, suerte con el proyecto. Cualquier cosa que necesites pidemela.


----------



## esgaver (Dic 18, 2010)

Pues eso que muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda, pues yo no tengo mucha idea de esto, soy ingeniero, pero industrial, de estas cosas no tengo mucha idea, pero puedo aprender.
Saludos


----------



## demianel (Dic 18, 2010)

Claro, todo se puede. Yo estoy estudiando informática, pero de celulares no damos nada. Lo poco que sé es por mi cuenta. Exitos.
Saludos.


----------



## esgaver (Dic 18, 2010)

Veo que estas en linea. Solo con saber si se puede hacer o no me seria bastante. Si se con que tecnologia se programa, pues me estudio ese lenguaje y lo programo yo. Hombre si estuviese hecho, pues me ahorraria el estudio del lenguaje, pero bueno, si hay que hacerlo, se hace.
Saludos demianel


----------



## demianel (Dic 18, 2010)

Así es estoy en linea (jeje). Hacerse, se puede hacer. Como siempre digo, -"Nada es imposible, sí dificil; pero lo dificil nunca fue imposible"-
Tendrías que buscar en la web, de seguro que algo hay. Al ser java lo puedes editar o utilizar las clases que te sirvan. Lo más importante es entender la programación de objetos (o sea el concepto).
Yo te puedo dar una mano con el codigo.
Saludos.


----------



## demianel (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola gente. "esgaver" hace tiempo que no sé de tí ni tu proyecto. Por favor cuentanos tus progresos. Te cuento algo muy particular de Java, si has entendido eso de las "clases" de objetos. Dichas clases se pueden conseguir en la web, lo que no sé muy bien es el ¿Dónde?. Porque es algo que tengo de oído. Cualquier duda pregunta, haré lo posible por ayudarte.
Saludos.
PD: ahora con dos meses de java en la universidad (aprové la cursada, de suerte; me falta el final).


----------



## esgaver (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola a todos ya demianel en particular. Gracias por interesarte en mi proyecto. Algo he avanzado.
He instalado el spymanager en mi movil, aunque no ha funcionado como esperaba, pues aunque he conseguido que envie correos a mi cuenta de correo, no envia la foto.
Tambien me he puesto en contacto con la persona que hizo el programa, que es de Italia, y esos son todos mis progresos.
Mi telefono es un samsung ST5230W. Si alguno de vosotros puede probar con otro movil y funciona, que me lo diga y compro el modelo que funcione correctamente.
Saludos


----------



## aculcaymatute (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola muchach@s 

Quisiera pedirles que me ayuden con mi proyecto en una parte que para mí es difícil, obviamente porque no tengo experiencia en java.

Mi proyecto es el siguiente: adquiero una señal en un circuito y la envío a la pc, luego se genera un archivo de texto con los datos de las señales y esto quiero transmitir a mi celular por bluetooth.

Alguien puede ayudarme con el código o con pautas sobre el envío de archivos del pc al celular vía bluetooth????
Les agradezco


----------

